
Share data (encrypt/decrypt) securely taking advantage of ssh and GitHub - nbari
https://ssh-vault.com
======
olanod
Love it! pgp keys are easy to forget about and the tool and protocol seem to
complex for today's simple needs and lazy people like me. On the other hand as
a dev, Github and knowing about ssh keys is an everyday thing so this comes
super handy if I want to share secrets in a simpler way.

